# Whats your rats favourite food? :)



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

My ratties absoloutely ADORE noodles. Haha. Everytime I cook them they are all suddenly awake looking out through the bars longingly at me. 

Do your rats have an unsual like towards unusual food?


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think it's unusual but my girls will do flips for squash. They know the sound of the vacuum seal breaking haha.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

It would be easier to ask what they dont like. 

I would guess fresh fruits and vegies are a fav. Never leave a pea behind.


----------



## dodochop (Dec 27, 2011)

mine are slightly picky. so far fromw hat i can tell.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine love most of what I throw at them, or they steal. Little goobers.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep. Mine have just run off with a piece of my toast even though I made a slice especially for them, it still wasn't enough apparently. XD


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine enjoy uncooked macaroni so much that I haven't bothered to cook any for them yet. Peas are a definite favorite as well.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Pizza is a favorite of mine. If they are out when my husband and I are having pizza they will darn near attack us for a nibble of it


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

My girls like a bit of scrambled egg now and then. But, like everyone else has said, they are ecstatic no matter what they are given.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Crackers and grapes. They would take your finger off for a cracker.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Huh. Mine won't even deign to sniff at a grape.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Unsure on what Freya's fave is, but Socks goes mental for a locust!!! And my thumb does not doubt this as she once missed the locust i was offering and she got my thumb instead, thinking she'd got the right treat, she hung on and fought for dear life! I thought i was going to lose a digit!!! Thankfully, she finally took note of my screams and realised my thumb was not a locust and let go, swiping the locust from my fraught hand and making off with it into her house in the cage!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

BigBen said:


> Mine enjoy uncooked macaroni so much that I haven't bothered to cook any for them yet. Peas are a definite favorite as well.


Try uncooked spaghetti noodles. long and stiff straight out of the box. It is so much fun to watch. Like little jousters, or tug of war. Its just all for fun.


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine love uncooked pasta too, it always seems to go first out of their grain mix. They always come running when I shake the treat jar, too, which has yogies and banana chips which they love. And they go nuts for fresh bananas.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Unsure on what Freya's fave is, but Socks goes mental for a locust!!! And my thumb does not doubt this as she once missed the locust i was offering and she got my thumb instead, thinking she'd got the right treat, she hung on and fought for dear life! I thought i was going to lose a digit!!! Thankfully, she finally took note of my screams and realised my thumb was not a locust and let go, swiping the locust from my fraught hand and making off with it into her house in the cage!


I'm so sorry for your pain at the time, but please forgive me for laughing like a loon at this post. The image of her not even caring that you could be bleeding to death while she runs off with her treat had me nearly on the floor! Thanks for telling that story.  Ratties!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Try uncooked spaghetti noodles. long and stiff straight out of the box. It is so much fun to watch. Like little jousters, or tug of war. Its just all for fun.


Good idea! I was wondering whether to try it or not; now I will. Thanks!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Unsure on what Freya's fave is, but Socks goes mental for a locust!!! And my thumb does not doubt this as she once missed the locust i was offering and she got my thumb instead, thinking she'd got the right treat, she hung on and fought for dear life! I thought i was going to lose a digit!!! Thankfully, she finally took note of my screams and realised my thumb was not a locust and let go, swiping the locust from my fraught hand and making off with it into her house in the cage!


That's too funny - not the part about your finger - when I was a kid we lived on a farm, and our barn cat would go bonkers for a flying grasshopper. I always wondered about that....


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

ooo, im going to try my boys with some uncooked pasta  They've had spagetti cooked before, but never pasta. They will be recieving some in a while though! Haha.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine looooove yogurt. They don't try to bite my finger off though. They patiently wait to get their food.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Huh. Mine won't even deign to sniff at a grape.


I have to cut them in half or peel them before they will go after them. They don't like the skin and often get fed up with trying to break it to get to the meat.




Cloud said:


> Unsure on what Freya's fave is, but Socks goes mental for a locust!!! And my thumb does not doubt this as she once missed the locust i was offering and she got my thumb instead, thinking she'd got the right treat, she hung on and fought for dear life! I thought i was going to lose a digit!!! Thankfully, she finally took note of my screams and realised my thumb was not a locust and let go, swiping the locust from my fraught hand and making off with it into her house in the cage!


This has happened to me on multiple occasions xD Most recently over a yogie. In a way, it's hilarious and scary at the same time.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I have to cut them in half or peel them before they will go after them. They don't like the skin and often get fed up with trying to break it to get to the meat.


I can see it now--Mae Ratty to her maid: "Beulah, peel me a grape;" or "Is that a peanut in your pocket, or are you happy to see me?" LOL


----------



## WriterRat (Dec 20, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Mine enjoy uncooked macaroni so much that I haven't bothered to cook any for them yet. Peas are a definite favorite as well.


I haven't even thought of that! I wonder what mine would think. I'll have to try it today. In the meantime, they're in love with pomegranate seeds, which I can get this time of year. And their second favorite would probably have to be banana chips. They go crazy for dried banana chips.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

BigBen said:


> "Beulah, peel me a grape;" LOL




Funny. Excellent.


----------

